# Prewar Claud Butler Track Bike Update Photos



## antque (Dec 21, 2021)

Here is the progress on the prewar Claud Butler, I started with a frame with 2 coats of yellow and, and found all the original decals and finish underneath. still have a ways to go but thought you might like to see the progress, thanks for looking


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 21, 2021)

Hard to believe anyone would want to cover that in yellow.   Nice job.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 21, 2021)

Nice work, looks fantastic.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Great job!
Looks good with that patina.


----------



## philthewrench (Dec 23, 2021)

Sweet! I have only collected bikes in excellent shape, so I would have rejected that yellow thing not realizing what was underneath. What do you use to strip paint that leaves the original paint and decals unharmed?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 23, 2021)

Exactly my question as well. Whatever you used was exactly the right stuff and the right touch. If you're recovering good decals and pinstripes under the over-paint, you're doing exactly the right thing (that and the person who painted it didn't do any prep, but that's another matter).


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Please tell us your secrets!  That looks fantastic,, what a transformation!


----------



## antque (Dec 26, 2021)

I tested 5 different strippers to see how each worked, I narrowed down  to 2, one for taking the heavy top coat off and the second for taking the light second coat off, I used acetone and Q tips and cotton balls to remove the thin first coat of yellow paint and was careful not to go too far and remove the original, long process but worth it.


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 8, 2022)

What is it with English bikes and yellow paint? 🙁

This is my Dawes I'd like to identify, so getting the yellow off has been the last resort plan for a while. Your post inspires me to just go do it. 👍

Narrowed it down to late seventies Mirage or Double Blue:


----------



## juvela (Jan 8, 2022)

non-fixie said:


> What is it with English bikes and yellow paint? 🙁
> 
> This is my Dawes I'd like to identify, so getting the yellow off has been the last resort plan for a while. Your post inspires me to just go do it. 👍
> 
> ...



-----

😉


lug pattern appears BOCAMA Competition 83 -





crown appears it could be one of the NERVEX Professionals...but other makers did crowns of this sort as well...





-----


----------



## slowride (Jan 8, 2022)

antque said:


> I tested 5 different strippers to see how each worked, I narrowed down  to 2, one for taking the heavy top coat off and the second for taking the light second coat off, I used acetone and Q tips and cotton balls to remove the thin first coat of yellow paint and was careful not to go too far and remove the original, long process but worth it.



Excellent work!
just to recap, for second light coat you used acetone and q-tips/cotton balls. What stripper and method for the first heavy coat? thank you!


----------



## juvela (Jan 8, 2022)

-----

@antque   -

possible the frame's vertically drilled curved seat stay bridge may be a NERVEX item

the manufacturer offered twenty-two models of these vertically drilled curved and unflanged bridges which vary by tube diameter and length

diameters range from ten mm to nineteen mm and lengths range from twenty-nine mm to seventy-three mm

choosing a vertically drilled bridge for the frame may have been done so that the owner could fit mudguards if wished for use on training rides

amateur cyclists of this era ofttimes had a "maid of all work" frame they would kit out for more than one application

-----


----------



## antque (Jan 9, 2022)

The first attempt to strip the paint was trying different strippers to see which did the best job, not knowing what kind of paint on a certain bike it is hard to recommend a stripper. Once you find a stripper that starts to lift the paint you have to watch it to make sure it doesn't get into the original paint. after the bulk of the newer paint is removed test to see if acetone will dissolve the remaining residue of the newer paint. This process is trial and error and might not work on all repainted frames, sorry I can't give you a certain stripper that will work, just try until you find one that works on your frame.


----------

